# How far from shore?



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

How far from shore do you guys usually venture from shore with your kayaks?


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

All depends on weather, tides, daylight, and diving birds...


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

as far as i feel comfortable


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Exactly as far as I know for sure I can paddle back  Wind is the big factor for me.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

I have only been out 5-6 times and each time I feel more comfortable and go a little farther. You can get a pretty good feeling based on conditions as to how far is safe. Plus, going far does not necessarily put you on to fish.


----------

